# I'm loosing everything.



## mgmgrand (Sep 21, 2009)

My husband and I have been together for 15 years and have a child together. Over the years I have unfortunately had a problem with spending money. He lost his job early spring so my continued spending habits put him and our family in a very difficult position. Instead of sitting at home and allowing him to berate me daily, I found a job that kept me busy 65 hours a week or more. Didn't pay much but had a few perks. I spent my evenings hanging out with co-workers instead of coming home. BTW throughout the majority of my marriage I have been a stay at home mom.

This was several months ago. At this time neither one of us are working. I have not gone out. I stay home do what I would normally do and then some. My husband told me yesterday that he wants a divorce and doesn't love me anymore. 

Over these past months I have never felt so alone, or depressed in my entire life put together. I can't accept the fact that he doesn't love me anymore. We still live in the same house and oddly function pretty much as a family. Except for the fact that when he goes out with our child, or visits family he goes alone. 

I truly have changed my behavior and changed my heart. I would do anything to keep my family. What can I do, what can I say so he understands and believes that I truly meant it?

I can't live like this anymore. Sometimes I break down for no reason and cry. Any advise?


----------



## optimistvik (Aug 4, 2009)

He is depressed as he has lost his job, and moreover you said you keep yourself busy for 65hrs a week and hangout with your office mates, probably you should spent time with your family, you been a home mom, just speak with him and find out whats really bugging him, so you can find the real reason and react to it so you can keep your family, express your love towards him, recollecting your life's best moments with him. Sure money play a vital role here, but keep telling that things going to be alright and he can look out for some job and help him find one. Its not too late. All the best for you & your family


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Will he let you take him to bed? If so, give him a killer full body massage and then great sex. 

He is angry and stressed right now. Sex is a great antidote for both. Do that every day for a week. Look for a job and tell him you promise/swear to stop the spending. 





mgmgrand said:


> My husband and I have been together for 15 years and have a child together. Over the years I have unfortunately had a problem with spending money. He lost his job early spring so my continued spending habits put him and our family in a very difficult position. Instead of sitting at home and allowing him to berate me daily, I found a job that kept me busy 65 hours a week or more. Didn't pay much but had a few perks. I spent my evenings hanging out with co-workers instead of coming home. BTW throughout the majority of my marriage I have been a stay at home mom.
> 
> This was several months ago. At this time neither one of us are working. I have not gone out. I stay home do what I would normally do and then some. My husband told me yesterday that he wants a divorce and doesn't love me anymore.
> 
> ...


----------

